

Ask HN: HN Meetup at SXSW? - PStamatiou

As the title states. I'm flying down to Austin tomorrow and will be there for the next week for SXSW Interactive. I already know a handful of HN regulars that will be there.. so why not have a meetup?<p>Someone familiar with Austin name a bar and a time (when there arent any digg or facebook parties)?<p>I'm @stammy
======
wmf
There are so many parties going on in parallel you need Erlang to keep up with
them. Since every official party will have a line around the block, we might
as well give up on them and just try to schedule the HN meetup so that it
doesn't overlap with any other good unofficial events.

Union Park worked well for the last GeekAustin party.

------
melito
I was planning on stopping into dorkbot while in town.

Other than that I'm just gonna play everything by ear.

Having lived in Austin I always really liked "Maggie Mae's" on 6th and "Club
Deville" on Red River. "Mohawk" was also a pretty cool spot, but I had only
been there a few times before I moved.

That said if something materializes from this thread I'll drop in.

------
rlwimi
Do you (and y'all) know about dorkbot, Plutopia, and Datapop party?

<http://www.dorkbotaustin.org/>

<http://plutopia.org/>

<http://www.datapopparty.com/>

~~~
coconutrandom
Saw Reformat the Planet last night. Amazing!

------
quellhorst
I'll be at sxsw... twitter @quellhorst

------
ian
Sounds good. I'm @soundboy on twitter. That was the easiest way to organise
things last time.

